# Mismate jab (Alizin)



## springer owner (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi folks, 

Does anyone know of this Mismate injection? Is it readily available from local vets? and how much is the cost etc?

We have Lily our nearly 1 year old Ess who is in season (3 week still spotting blood), who despite our very best efforts got caught today. We were taking her out on her leash to the car to drop her off at my mams for a few hours when suddenly out of nowhere came this lab who pounced on Lily (lab was spotted a few days earlier sniffing around the gate) Needless to say they didnt exchange pleasantries and poor Lily was scared shitless. I was shouting and crying at OH to seperate them both but we couldnt they had already latched on. We stayed with them both the whole time in our garden to try and prevent any injuries/trauma. The lab then buggered off after about 15mins, I brought Lily into the house and stayed with her (she is lying across my knee as I type) We've all been freaked out by this and don't know what the hell to do! This is Lilys first season. On a previous post I wrote someone mentioned the Mismate jab should the envitable happen (we have another Ess intact male at home) and we've really worked hard to keep them apart all this time for this to happen. Poor Lily is just a baby herself really, it's her 1st birthday on the 21st. I would eventually like her to have pups but when she is more mature. 
Can anyone suggest anywhere I can look for info on this Mismate? Obviously I'll be straight onto vets in the morning.
Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Most vets should have alizin or be able to get it. They will need 2 injections 24 hours apart and our vet prefers to leave it a couple of weeks after getting caught, to make sure they are out of season and don't get caught again plus semen can live for 5-7 days, so if you did the injection now they could still fertilize eggs later in the week if she hasn't ovulated yet. The cost depends on weight as the dosage is on weight, it costs about 35 pounds per injection for a 16 kg dog, so 70 pounds to give you a rough idea. She will probably come back into season 6 weeks after the injections.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

What a b*gga  

Good luck with the Alizin injection, let us know how you get on with her.


----------



## springer owner (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks people for the advice. I will post again to see how were getting on. I will contact vet in the morning, as for the lab that caught her god knows where he belongs!! I'd like to bump into his owner :


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

What a frightening experience for all concerned. 

Did the dog get into your garden? I am a little confused as to how he got close enough to mate your girl when she was on a lead - didn't you notice he was there? 

Labs are not renowned for being the creepy ivy of the dog world - you can usually hear them a mile off 

And to hit the target straight off with a smaller breed maiden bitch and tie straght away - distressing as it was - that's pretty impressive


----------



## springer owner (Dec 30, 2011)

swarthy said:


> What a frightening experience for all concerned.
> 
> Did the dog get into your garden? I am a little confused as to how he got close enough to mate your girl when she was on a lead - didn't you notice he was there?
> 
> ...


Yeh me too I'm gobsmacked as well!!
From what I gather, as I wasn't there initially my OH took Lily out the house and up our garden path which then leads onto a huge green where our garage is. (OH hadn't spotted the Lab probably on the other side of the green) OH obviously took his eye of the ball talking to neighbour already out there and Lily was on her extendable leash. Your guess is as good as mine really because I was getting on my jacket and just heard the commotion and Lily barking and OH shouting of me. I ran out and when I saw them the lab was latched on  Needless to say OH feels like **** and is as upset as me.The lab wasn't all that big really..I dare say still a pup as well


----------



## springer owner (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi folks just to let you's know I called at the vets this morning and had a good chat with one of them, and he recommends that I bring Lily in next week for spaying. He said he wouldn't like to give Lily the mismate jab as it has too many associated risks...I asked him to list me the risks which he did very well (I was secretely hoping to catch him out). 
So he must have seen me coming I guess, I didnt see any pound signs flashing in his eyes but I dare bet he was rubbing his hands after I left (Sorry if I'm being a touch too cynical here) Anyway I left armed with all the info of pros/cons and have made the informed decision to have Lily spayed next week. Hopefully she will come out of this without any problems. My poor little mite, I feel awful having to do it but I know it's what is best for her long term as well.

Thank you for your responses xxx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know all the ins and outs of the mismate jab as I've never had to use it, so only have what others have told me to go on, but I think it's a lot less risky than the old mismate jab; good luck whatever you decide, it's nice to see someone doing what's right by their bitch, doesn't ever make the decision any easier though


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm also glad to hear you're getting her spayed. She's only a baby herself and you're doing the right thing IMO


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I didnt think it advisable to spay when the bitch is in season?


----------



## springer owner (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeh I thought so too, but the vet said by the time next week comes around she should be finished her season...she has already had 3 weeks tomorrow. I'm just going off his advice. 

:001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

rose said:


> I didnt think it advisable to spay when the bitch is in season?


i were always told it weren`t advisable to spay an in season bitch because of the blood loss involved , can`t see whats wrong with having the mismate if you`re going to get her spayed anyway i`d at least let her mature fully first


----------

